# Hull Merchant Navy Veterans



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Tonight's Hull Daily Mail front page.

See *here* for details


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

thats great, could'nt read the text, wheres that anchor at?

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm sure it's the one between the dock offices (Maritime Museum) and Monument Bridge.
Try the link Hughesy, the Mail's on line.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks kris, I think your right. Was only there a few weeks ago too, I seem to remember that anchor now.

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I'll have to get a sword and a drum for my next trip down Anlaby Road.

John T.


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

*Anlaby Rd*

Don't know about the drum, but you'll need the "sword" for protection LOL

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

the anchor and chain where given by the Ruscador ship yard it was some we had laid round the yard and the M.M. ask if they could have it to lay out side the M.M. SAM


----------



## Plumber (Jan 29, 2007)

What date is the ceremony? Would like to be there to see it.


----------



## hullmna (Dec 11, 2006)

*HullMNA*

Hi all, The position of the Hull Merchant Navy Memorial is on the anchor plinth on the side of the Hull Maritime Museum. The Memorial Stone was presented to the city on 13/06/04 by the then Hull MNA, now changed to the Hull Independent MNA. The date for the freedom of the City has been suggested for 7th September 08 or as near to
Merchant Navy Day as possible. The council will vote on the issue within the coming weeks so fingers crossed that the MN will finally at last get some of the recognition it deserves. regards to all Eddie


----------

